# Dijon/Mayo oven Chicken TNT



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2012)

I made this yesterday for Ma's Sunday dinner. None left for today as a snack.
I took 1/2cup may  and 1/2 cup Dijon, rubbed this over 6 chicken legs and 6 1/2 breasts cut in half. Didn't salt just added some pepper. and a dash  or two of garlic powder In a good sized dish about 9x13 I mixed 1/2 cup of fresh chopped Italian parsley with 2-1/2 c. of Panko crumbs, and 1/2 c. of 1/4 parm and 1/4 asiago You can add more cheese and/ or Panko or parsley depending on your likes or dislikes We found this made  NON-dry chicken that even the kids loved. Cook in oven at 350 for45 min. We served this with pesto and Fussili and garlic bread. 
This is s just about recipe if you have any questions. Let me know and I'll try to help.
kades


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2012)

This sounds so very good.  Unfortunately, I'll only be tasting it in my own head, as my DW wouldn't be able to handle the mustard.  

Do you add all but that panko into the bowl, dredge the chicken through it to coat, and then roll it around in the breadcrumbs for a nice and crispy coating?

I might just have to make a mayo-based concoction of my own, that she can eat, and after coating the chicken with it, rolling in the panko breadcrumbs.

You've inspired me.  But it will have to wait until this stupid flu is out of my system.  I've been down and out since Thursday night.  The most complex meal I've made since then is oatmeal with honey, butter, and cinnamon (which is pretty tasty though).  It began showing signs of letting up.  I could sleep for 3-4 hours at a stretch before being awakened by the irresistible urge to cough up half-a-lung.  Haven't coughed a lot today, but my muscles from just under my chin, to my hips, especially on the ventral side, just ache.  They haven't been exercised so hard since I was in my early thirties, on an intense exercise regimen.  Only, they didn't hurt when they were put to task back then.

In any case, good job with the chicken.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> This sounds so very good.  Unfortunately, I'll only be tasting it in my own head, as my DW wouldn't be able to handle the mustard.
> 
> Do you add all but that panko into the bowl, dredge the chicken through it to coat, and then roll it around in the breadcrumbs for a nice and crispy coating?
> 
> ...


What I did was first of all rubbed the dry chicken with the mayo/mustard mixture then It's messy but gives a nice coating for the Panko. I layed it in the dish with the Panko,parsley and grated cheese then patted it into the Panko getting a nice healthy crust on the chciken, Then after patting it I made sure it wanted to stick. I put it in a roasting pan with a non stick coating. You can reduce the amount of Dijon if you like only use enough to get some of the taste.
kades


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> What I did was first of all rubbed the dry chicken with the mayo/mustard mixture then It's messy but gives a nice coating for the Panko. I layed it in the dish with the Panko,parsley and grated cheese then patted it into the Panko getting a nice healthy crust on the chciken, Then after patting it I made sure it wanted to stick. I put it in a roasting pan with a non stick coating. You can reduce the amount of Dijon if you like only use enough to get some of the taste.
> kades



Thanks.  That gives me the technique.  I'll be trying this in a few days.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Merlot (Apr 16, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> but my muscles from just under my chin, to my hips, especially on the ventral side, just ache. They haven't been exercised so hard since I was in my early thirties, on an intense exercise regimen. Only, they didn't hurt when they were put to task back then.
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 

Wouldn't hurt to stretch your Sternocleidomastoid Muscles, ventral side of neck which tends to hurt after a bout of coughing.  
I can give you a stretch to do... if you are interested just let me know.  Never roll your neck in a circle thats bad mkay!


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 16, 2012)

I made 1/2 ch.brsts this weekend too....I marinated/soaked them in buttermilk, then drained them, rolled them in panko crumbs, matzo meal, bread crumbs and lots of garlic powder and some onion powder, paprika, s and p. Baked them until brown, then put a mixture of miracle whip, diced green peppers, shredded strong cheddar cheese and some chopped pecans. Slathered that on top of the baked chicken then broiled for a bit.....very deelish and moist....company loved it.


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 16, 2012)

Next time I think I would put some Dijon in the mixture too!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yummy, Ma!  I love Dijon in recipes!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yummy, Ma!  I love Dijon in recipes!


it was gooooood and to think 6 months ago I hated Dijon how bad is that???
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 17, 2012)

ella/TO said:


> Next time I think I would put some Dijon in the mixture too!!!


Please do ella mixed the Dijon with some mayo and the chicken was moist and tender. 
kades


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 18, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Wouldn't hurt to stretch your Sternocleidomastoid Muscles, ventral side of neck which tends to hurt after a bout of coughing.
> I can give you a stretch to do... if you are interested just let me know.  Never roll your neck in a circle thats bad mkay!



I practiced the sport of Judo, and the martial art of Kuk Sul Won, both wonderful activities (though I liked the Judo more).  I know a great number of stretching techniques.  My sterno-mastoids (as we used to call them when I was taking physiology back in, um, you don't need to know that), are strong enough to keep my head from hitting the ice, when I'm forced to perform a back fall, side fall, twisting fall, or front fall technique (and yes I've used both the front fall and backfall techniques this last winter season due to rediculously slippery conditions).

But thank you for the offer.  Oh, and I know a couple of physical therapists.

Oh what the heck.  I don't know everything.  Send your stretches along and I'll see if they're something new.  Thanks for the offer.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

